# No more Dunhill tobacco?



## weasel (May 22, 2006)

Found this on a UK based website

*"IMPORTANT NEWS FOR SMOKERS OF DUNHILL PIPE TOBACCOS - 1/12/2007

British and American Tobacco, producers of Dunhill Pipe Tobaccos since the aquisition of Rothmans UK a few years ago have announced the cessation of pipe tobacco manufacture with immediate effect - worldwide, I have laid in a little extra stock, but at today's prices I cannot hold much more. So I do have stock of Dunhill Flake; My Mixture 965; Nightcap; Royal Yacht; Deluxe Navy Rolls (Formerly known as Escudo).
I have checked around the trade but there seems to be no alternative manufacturer lined up. Please feel free to check with the store for further information."*

I've googled but can't find this stated elsewhere - anyone know if it's true?

(sorry can't post the link - also sells CCs)


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I was told very recently in Amsterdam's leading cigar and pipe shop that Dunhill will cease importing into Holland (They only do 965 and Med. Standard here and my favorite is Nightcap). So it seems this may explain what its all about...I find it hard to believe they won't find another blender!

I think I'll buy a few tins of 965 just in case.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

There is a thread over on SF (click) with similar information... I have not really followed it, but it does sound familiar. It will be a shame if some blends do disappear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Possible explanation:

Around the first of the year, with Ninja Vanish home, he told me that one of Dunhill's main warehouses, or plants, or some production facility burned down, thus creating a tobacco availability for Dunhill that had caused them to postpone production of several or their products. I will PM him and have him drop by this thread and give more details, cause you now have all I have. 

It is possible this is the cause of shortages, or cessations in product supply that the retailer was experiencing.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

weasel said:


> Found this on a UK based website
> 
> *"IMPORTANT NEWS FOR SMOKERS OF DUNHILL PIPE TOBACCOS - 1/12/2007
> 
> ...


Something does no seem right, because as far as I am aware, and was highly publicized once Murray stopped producing Dunhill Tobaccos, the task was turned over to Orlik which is in Denmark, not the British and American Tobacco Co. Also what does Rothmans UK have to do with anything related to Dunhill Tobacco. Finally, I am pretty sure that Dunhill Delux Navy Rolls, was not formerly Escudo.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Yep, I agree with Johnny. Not sure where Rothman's fits in as Orlik is the blender for their tinned tobaccos. 
We had a thread awhile back discussing which blends Orlik was discontinuing. 
These are the blends posted on Knox Cigar's website as no longer being produced. 

3 Year Matured
Aperitif
Durbar
Elizabethan
Standard Mixture Mild

As far as I know, all of the more popular blends like 965, Nightcap, and EMP are still being produced.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Something does no seem right, because as far as I am aware, and was highly publicized once Murray stopped producing Dunhill Tobaccos, the task was turned over to Orlik which is in Denmark, not the British and American Tobacco Co. Also what does Rothmans UK have to do with anything related to Dunhill Tobacco. Finally, I am pretty sure that Dunhill Delux Navy Rolls, was not formerly Escudo.


Yeah, I was noticing the same things. I'm not quite up to snuf in all my dunhill knowledge, but I know I've never heard of BAT being related to dunhill (maybe its a parent company of orlik or something though), and Escudo isn't a dunhill tobak unless I've recently gone crazy.

Edit: according to the wikipedia page for BAT it does produce dunhill brand (as well as rothman), but that might only be its cigarettes, and not its pipe stuff.

Edit2: further digging reveals that in 1999 BAT bought rothmans, which acquired a 51% stake in Dunhill in 1967. So BAT isn't the tobacco producer/blender, but the owner of dunhill. So it sounds like the owner is stopping the production (probably becuase of the tiny market for pipe tobacco), not that the blender can't work anymore (due to its own internal problems).

Thats all from wikipedia, so it might not be 100%, but given the first post it sounds solid. The escudo thing still makes no sense to me though.

If that posting is right, and Dunhill pipe tobak is being discontinued this is gonna totally suck balls.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Trying to add a little more info... I'm no expert, & this press release was quoted in the thread linked above...

British American Tobacco to sell pipe tobacco trademarks (link)
For immediate release: Tuesday, 20 February 2007

British American Tobacco announced today that it has agreed to sell its pipe tobacco trademarks to the Danish company, Orlik Tobacco Company A/S, for EUR24 million.

The trademarks - which are sold in 24 countries - include Erinmore, Clan, Sail, Danske Club and Kentucky Bird. British American Tobacco will continue to sell pipe tobacco under the Dunhill and Captain Black brands.

Enquiries:
British American Tobacco Press Office
David Betteridge / Kate Matrunola / Catherine Armstrong
+44 (0) 20 7845 2888 (24 hours)


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

I was going to post the same press release as physio but he seems to have beaten me to the punch. This is REALLY old news, almost a year ago Dunhill simply sold off a number of their lesser popular/lower quality pipe tobacco brands. 

All in all, I know for a fact that they are still selling Dunhill pipe tobacco because my store just ordered 10 pounds of 965 a week ago.

Don't worry, all you're favorites are still out there. xD


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Ninja Vanish said:


> I was going to post the same press release as physio but he seems to have beaten me to the punch. This is REALLY old news, almost a year ago Dunhill simply sold off a number of their lesser popular/lower quality pipe tobacco brands.
> 
> All in all, I know for a fact that they are still selling Dunhill pipe tobacco because my store just ordered 10 pounds of 965 a week ago.
> 
> Don't worry, all you're favorites are still out there. xD


The last few replies have started to make some sense of what's going on. It does appear that Dunhill Tobaccos, although limited will continue to be produce. That's Good!!! Now to another issue in the complex world of pipe tobacco, especially Dunhill, of late. Unless things have changed, even more, and I could not find anything with a few quick searches, the Dunhill Bulk Tobaccos, referring to the above in red, are not made by Orlik and were not made by Murray. The Dunhill Bulk Blends are made in the USA. I wish I could find the notes I have on that, as I do not recall who blends them. That issue has been an ongoing con traverse between many devote Dunhill Fans. Many claim that the tinned and Bulks do not taste the same, but are close. The reason being, has always been explained that even though the recipes are the same, the regions that the various tobaccos come from are different, the dirt/mineral thing! Any further input, on the bulk issue, will be appreciated.


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> The Dunhill Bulk Blends are made in the USA. I wish I could find the notes I have on that, as I do not recall who blends them.


I read somewhere that the bulk Dunhill blends were made by Lane.


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

I would recommend raiding the local b&m for any of the tins listed above. I bought all the durbar in my local. All 3 tins  Somked one, gave one away, and one is going to sit till I can stand it any more


----------



## mparker (Nov 26, 2007)

The owner of my B&M told me there will be no more Dunhill bulk tobacco . They will continue to sell tins though.

This come from a very relible source. I trust his input.


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

4noggins has EMP,965,and Nightcap in bulk.

http://www.4noggins.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=68


----------

